# "Play with Fire" feat. Hilary Duff



## MarieLisa_Smile (Aug 18, 2006)

Do you like the new Hilary or the old?

Her new video...  http://youtube.com/watch?v=zgwBaEWt76I


----------



## JULIA (Aug 18, 2006)

She reminds me of a bug =\

Her face is so thin and then she has these new, huge choppers, it just looks so weird. I'd like her to keep acting and drop singing.


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Aug 18, 2006)

*I've never liked her. Period
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





And W
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




W....I'm sorry...but (IMO) that was REALLY bad. Really bad.*


----------



## sexypuma (Aug 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *YvetteJeannine* 
_*I've never like her. Period
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And W
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




W....I'm sorry...but (IMO) that was REALLY bad. Really bad.*_

 
Same here.


----------



## Raerae (Aug 18, 2006)

I've liked some of her stuff... that video was ZZZzzzzz


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 19, 2006)

hmm and I liked it.


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Aug 19, 2006)

I like the new her, but then she too damn skinney


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MarieLisa_Smile* 
_....but then she too damn skinney...._

 
I'll admit, I like the bit of her stuff that I've heard.  I do look at her now and worry that she is falling into that Nicole Ritchie/Kate Bosworth/Olsen twin/Lindey Lohan/random "Hungry-looking starlet" category.


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Aug 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 
_I'll admit, I like the bit of her stuff that I've heard.  I do look at her now and worry that she is falling into that Nicole Ritchie/Kate Bosworth/Olsen twin/Lindey Lohan/random "Hungry-looking starlet" category._

 





I read in some kind of magazine she says that she was tired of people saying that Hilary Duff look a bit of chunky that's why she's been working out and stuff...

It seems like you been reading In Touch magazine lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  when you mentioned about Nicole Ritchie/Kate Bosworth/Olsen twin/Lindey Lohan. 

Ashlee Simpson is starting to look like her sister Jessica don't you think? The hair, her nose, and it seems like she lost some weight also...

Yeah! She's a really good singer....Preferring to Hilary Duff


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MarieLisa_Smile* 
_





I read in some kind of magazine she says that she was tired of people saying that Hilary Duff look a bit of chunky that's why she's been working out and stuff...

It seems like you been reading In Touch magazine lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  when you mentioned about Nicole Ritchie/Kate Bosworth/Olsen twin/Lindey Lohan. 

Ashlee Simpson is starting to look like her sister Jessica don't you think? The hair, her nose, and it seems like she lost some weight also...

Yeah! She's a really good singer....Preferring to Hilary Duff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Nope, I dont' get In Touch.  Did they talk about them being starving too?  It's just sad!   I haven't seen Ashley Simpson latley.  Is she looking hungry too?  Funny, the more famous and wealthy they become, the more they look like they can't afford food.


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Aug 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 
_Nope, I dont' get In Touch.  Did they talk about them being starving too?  It's just sad!   I haven't seen Ashley Simpson latley.  Is she looking hungry too?  Funny, the more famous and wealthy they become, the more they look like they can't afford food._

 
Oh I have to get back to you about the In Touch magazine. I mentioned about it because they had a cover with three or four of them on there talking about weight loss.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 when you say is she looking hungry too.. you made my day lol... yeah i agree about the whole famous and wealthy situation. You haven't seen her recent video? well, here's her video from youtube. http://youtube.com/watch?v=_9LU5Zctfnk she looks like jessica huh? she dresses up now for her concerts and stuff.. something like that.. her hair looks like jessica... she does look better with her new nose hahaha i like her hair darker when she had her show back then...


here's the magazine cover i read about hilary duff....




and read this here 
http://www.self.com/magazine/article...06/26/0627duff


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 20, 2006)

Ashlee supposedly went under some physician's treatment where within the space of like a month, 20 lbs gets lost, or something like that.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Aug 22, 2006)

I  didnt think the song was terrible the video could have been better


----------

